# history of alcohol abuse - Can I please get other's opinions



## ggparker14 (Dec 27, 2013)

Can I please get other's opinions for a dx code for history of alcohol abuse? There is no reference made to alcoholism and the patient states quit 5 years ago.

thank you for your help


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd code 305.03, alcohol abuse in remission.


----------



## az2tn@yahoo.com (Dec 27, 2013)

Faye Brown states: Although there is a code for history of alcoholism(V11.3), it is very rare for a pt with alcoholism to experience a full recovery, alcoholism in remission is ordinarily the code that should be assigned.


----------



## MarcusM (Dec 27, 2013)

I would ask the doctor and clarify how this is related to the current medical issue(s).  One binge drinking night is "alcohol abuse" but does not make one an alcoholic with a history of alcoholism, and once you label a patient as an "alcoholic" you can never go back and undo that diagnosis. From: http://www.cdc.gov/alcohol/faqs.htm#bingeDrinking : "Binge drinking usually corresponds to 5 or more drinks on a single occasion for men or 4 or more drinks on a single occasion for women, generally within about 2 hours.3"


----------



## daedolos (Feb 26, 2018)

Sooooooo what's the history of alcoholism code?  How about history of cirrhosis?

Peace
?_?


----------

